# NM Cable run in sink cabinet



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I wouldn't run it so low...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I grew up in homes that had things like that and saw many others like it. I can't recall seeing them damaged. 

That said I would not have run it that low.

Maybe tell them to protect it or raise it based on. 



> *334.15 Exposed Work.* In exposed work, except as provided
> in 300.11(A), cable shall be installed as specified in
> 334.15(A) through (C).
> 
> ...





Article 100 said:


> *Approved.* Acceptable to the authority having jurisdiction.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I wouldn't have given it any thought. 


Looks like a trailer bathroom cabinet anyway :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I wouldn't have given it any thought.
> 
> 
> Looks like a trailer bathroom cabinet anyway :laughing:


Could be a carny bunk house. :jester:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

:laughing: :laughing: True


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

They could pull the staple and slide a piece of flex over it. That's what I usually do when running a cable in cabinets is the only choice. I never would put it so low, though.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Could be a carny bunk house. :jester:


I just hooked one of those up for a donkey show. Made my skin crawl. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> I just hooked one of those up for a donkey show.




*cough* a donkey show? That park has changed a lot. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donkey_show


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> *cough* a donkey show? That park has changed a lot.


 I'm glad I'm not the only one who's brain immediately went there. :laughing:


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Big John and BBQ, when are you two finally going to meet up and work out all this sexual tension between you two??


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Hackster said:


> Big John and BBQ, when are you two finally going to meet up and work out all this sexual tension between you two??


 Knock it off, you've sent me way too many dirty pictures to act all innocent. :brows:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

It was starting to get a bit creepy ..... but now it has gone well beyond creepy.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> It was starting to get a bit creepy ..... but now it has gone well beyond creepy.


There's no going back now.  :laughing:


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Awwwww, look at you two banding together yet again, that's so sweet :tt2::brows:


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh the horror, that NM cable will be destroyed from plastic bottles hitting it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

xaH said:


> Oh the horror, that NM cable will be destroyed from plastic bottles hitting it.


Get it right, rolls of TP.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

cmhcissell said:


> I know we have cables under sinks that run to garbage disposals but this seems to me to be unprotected from all the stuff that normally gets put under a sink. Should I make them enclose it somehow? It is a bathroom vanity.


Sleeve it in carflex and I doubt the inspector will have issue with it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

xaH said:


> Oh the horror, that NM cable will be destroyed from plastic bottles hitting it.


I have 12/2 one hole clipped to the block in my sink cabinet. It pops out of the chase the switch box for the disposal is in and runs around to the 4sq with the outlet. 

The hack before me just had a handy box with a switch run with MC inside the cabinet to turn the damn thing on. I upgraded. :laughing:


----------



## gaffer1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Drano, toilet bowl cleaner or similar chemicals might be stored in this space and might cause damage to the nm if they were spilled . I would sleeve it and be done.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> I have 12/2 one hole clipped to the block in my sink cabinet. It pops out of the chase the switch box for the disposal is in and runs around to the 4sq with the outlet.
> 
> The hack before me just had a handy box with a switch run with MC inside the cabinet to turn the damn thing on. I upgraded. :laughing:


Level the place flat and start over.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Better evacuate the city before it goes. :nuke:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> I have 12/2 one hole clipped to the block in my sink cabinet. It pops out of the chase the switch box for the disposal is in and runs around to the 4sq with the outlet.
> 
> The hack before me just had a handy box with a switch run with MC inside the cabinet to turn the damn thing on. I upgraded. :laughing:


Handy boxes are the mark of the beast. Evil they be.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

true, you wouldn't think much harm could happen there, but you have all probly seen otherwise


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Fly to Hawaii and get some Wire Wood Molding at City Mill, or Home Depot, Wesco,Graybar, CED, Ace, or any other place that sells wire and conduit. 

I don't know why you haven't joined the technical revolution yet.


----------

